# Excavating start up



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

sethzman said:


> Do you guys use a clause for rock, dewatering, no maintenance, etc. Bid switch to hourly when you get into unsuitable conditions?:thumbup:


Yes. Last thing you want is to be on the hook for unforeseen circumstances


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

sethzman said:


> I am located in central PA.


Just wondering if you were my new competition. I am in NEPA.


----------



## sethzman (Apr 4, 2014)

Unless you plan on doing small residential jobs in central PA, I think I'm no problem for competing against you...


----------

